# Lcpa Recipe



## browndog (8/12/07)

Hi Folks,
if you do a search, there is a lot of info about LCPA, a lot of it from quite a while back and there are some recipes there that are just no where near what a LCPA should be. I read though all the old post and the new posts, chatted to the likes of Randyrob and others and have come up with this recipe. When I decided I wanted to do an LCPA I started with a version that was much to my own idea of what it would take to make this beer and to be honest, I thought it wasn't that far off. The version now is up to its 6th generation and as an AG brewer, you can appreciate that has happened over about 6 months. I started off bittering with chinook, then later on learned they use EKG, then took a few brews to get the bitterness right without the EKG flavour coming though. It took quite a few brews to get the mash temp and final gravity right ( I hope I'm right thinking it is around 1.005) and then after about the 5th attempt, finding out there is munich in the grain bill. I think the biggest challenge was trying to replicate the huge grapefruit flavour from the chinook flowers LC use in a hop back. I just kept adding more and more pellets at the end of the boil till I came close. I am a no chiller an d the recipe I am posting involves 50G chinook pellets at the nd of the boil then another 50G added to the cube, I guess you could change this to 100g at the end of the boil and it should come out the same. If you are a kegger, remember that LCPA is fairly heavily carbonated and has a good carbonation bite! so don't be afaid to crank the CO2 up when carbonating.

If you are like me and enjoy this fantastic aussie beer, I suggest you give it a go, you may be freaked out by all that chinook, but don't worry, it will turn out great. I did a side by side taste test with my latest brew this arvo and aside from the carbonation in my brew (cause I couldn't wait) it was pretty close.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: PFC LCPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 47.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 68.81 % 
1.00 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.35 % 
0.35 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.42 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (60 Hops 21.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
50.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 14.22 L of water at 72.2 C 62.0 C 


Notes:
------
50G Chinook at flame out.
50 g Chinook into the fermenter

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cheers

Browndog


----------



## shawnheiderich (8/12/07)

Just sitting down to a pint of LCPA and enjoying the hops shining through. I have brewed two pale ale AG and about half a dozen KK PA it is one of my favorite styles with the hops flavour it is forgiving for us novices. I will give it a go when time permits and see how it turns out. Thanks for the recipe.

Shawn


----------



## mika (8/12/07)

Kinda looks like a bolder version of it Browndog



> 1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc


 - Table salt, why ? I know they're close to the sea :lol: 

48 IBU also seems way up there, Would be interesting to know what IBU formula you're using. I'm lead to believe that the IBU's on LCPA is a reasonable amount lower. Though I could concede that to get the same taste that they get from the Hopback, you need to up the hops, though I would have thought it would be mostly late additions not adding a lot to the IBU's.

I think is was GL who after meeting with the Whitelabs guru was told in passing that they use large amounts of WLP001.

I guess that could be it as well, US56 isn't real great at bringing hop flavour forward in a beer.

If you reckon it tastes the same, cool, was just curious about the differences with what I've been told or read along the way.


----------



## browndog (8/12/07)

mika said:


> Kinda looks like a bolder version of it Browndog
> 
> - Table salt, why ? I know they're close to the sea :lol:
> 
> ...



The table salt, yep that goes into all my brews, probably should have deleted that before posting. As far as the IBUs go, this is what works on my system, I tried lower amounts and came to the conclusion that LCPA is quite the bitter brew. If you can see anywhere I can improve the recipe, I'd love to hear mate, give it a whirl and see what you think.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## roger mellie (8/12/07)

browndog said:


> The table salt, yep that goes into all my brews, probably should have deleted that before posting. As far as the IBUs go, this is what works on my system, I tried lower amounts and came to the conclusion that LCPA is quite the bitter brew. If you can see anywhere I can improve the recipe, I'd love to hear mate, give it a whirl and see what you think.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Im with you BD - a heaped teaspoon makes it into all my brews.

A wise man told me that a wise man told him ...

RM


----------



## mika (9/12/07)

Yeah, might have to put it thru the system, see how it turns out. Not sure about the Chinook dry hopping though. Tried that in another APA I made and DAMN that was grassy. Took quite a while to settle out and IIRC that was with only 25g.
Though looking at your recipe I'm noting several similarities with JasonY's recipe (at least in terms of malt bill percentages) that was commented on "being pretty close" by the LCPA guys on the grumpy forum.

What Hop formula did you say you're using, Tinseth, Rager ?



> OG = 1.056
> 40IBU
> Yeast = Wyeast 1272
> 
> ...


----------



## ausdb (9/12/07)

Yes but I believe the secret ingredient according to what Randyrob shared with the other members of the west coast brewers at a recent meeting is:

"Nibbled Wheat"!


----------



## Ross (9/12/07)

Looks nice Tony; hope i get a chance to compare it.

Personally, i'd drop the chinook flame out addition & just dry hop; there is little difference in what the 2 additions give except that the flameout addition loses so much during the ferment. Also, the IBU's do look a tad high, but hey, if it tastes right, who can argue.  

Cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien (9/12/07)

I've just been around at Tony's place picking up my christmas swap case, and got to try this very nice beer.

Some background - I've been playing at a LCPA style beer myself - I've done three different versions so far. I also buy it a bit, so think I can say I am very familiar with it!

Tony's version is very close - closer than I have got so far. The initial aroma is spot on.

In my opinion, Tony's version is more bitter than LCPA - not in the initial taste, but the aftertaste - I'm sure there is special terminology for this - I don't know it though! 

All in all, I'm very impressed - In my next try I'm going to cross Tony's version with mine... see what we end up with. But, at the end of the day, personally, I'm not trying to brew a LCPA - I'm trying to brew a beer close in style, so I'm not going after the exact thing - if thats what I wanted, I'd drive into Brisbane and buy some!

Well done Tony - a great beer. The Nelson Savion was also awesome - in my opinon, it was the better beer, but thats not the topic of this thread 

M
(who is more than a little drunk having started at Tony's and finished at home!)


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/12/07)

Here is my attempt - came out nicely - not sure if it was 100% on the mark but definitely similar

Cheers

24) Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone #1 (American Pale Ale)

Brewing Date: Saturday April 7, 2007

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.86
Anticipated OG: 1.051
Anticipated IBU: 30.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.5 4.25 kg. IMC Ale Malt
5.0 0.24 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 
5.0 0.24 kg. Wheat Malt 
2.5 0.12 kg. Crystal 60L 
1/2 tablet Whirlfloc

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 12.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 13.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 4.8 10 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 0.0 Cube

Yeast
-----
US-56 

Water Adjustment Detail
-----------------------
Adjust Mash Water - 14.30 Liters with:
4.00 Grams of Gypsum. CaSO4
Adjust Sparge Water - 19.00 Liters with:
5.00 Grams of Gypsum. CaSO4


----------



## wobbly (21/4/08)

I recently brewed this using Browndogs recipe. The beer started out quite hoppy and very close to LCPA but with time (about 8 to 10 weeks bottle conditioning I bottle all of my beers) the distinctive hop flavour has "mellowed" (best way I can describe it) to the point it now has a very subtle flavour nothing like LCPA rather than the original up front hoppy flavour. Any pointers on whats going on or how to maintain the original flavour (other than drink the full batch within a couple of weeks of brewing) would be appreciated.

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/4/08)

I was talking to a Little Creatures rep on the weekend at the Towradgi Food and Wine Festival 

He reckoned that the beer gets that great hop flavour by using a hopback filled with cascade flowers

Cheers


----------



## mschippr (10/12/08)

Hi,

Do you still have this recipe in beersmith format that i can get a copy of? might save me writing it all in there.  This beer is the one that got me interested in doing my own AG in the first place.

Thanks,
MARK.



browndog said:


> Hi Folks,
> if you do a search, there is a lot of info about LCPA, a lot of it from quite a while back and there are some recipes there that are just no where near what a LCPA should be. I read though all the old post and the new posts, chatted to the likes of Randyrob and others and have come up with this recipe. When I decided I wanted to do an LCPA I started with a version that was much to my own idea of what it would take to make this beer and to be honest, I thought it wasn't that far off. The version now is up to its 6th generation and as an AG brewer, you can appreciate that has happened over about 6 months. I started off bittering with chinook, then later on learned they use EKG, then took a few brews to get the bitterness right without the EKG flavour coming though. It took quite a few brews to get the mash temp and final gravity right ( I hope I'm right thinking it is around 1.005) and then after about the 5th attempt, finding out there is munich in the grain bill. I think the biggest challenge was trying to replicate the huge grapefruit flavour from the chinook flowers LC use in a hop back. I just kept adding more and more pellets at the end of the boil till I came close. I am a no chiller an d the recipe I am posting involves 50G chinook pellets at the nd of the boil then another 50G added to the cube, I guess you could change this to 100g at the end of the boil and it should come out the same. If you are a kegger, remember that LCPA is fairly heavily carbonated and has a good carbonation bite! so don't be afaid to crank the CO2 up when carbonating.
> 
> If you are like me and enjoy this fantastic aussie beer, I suggest you give it a go, you may be freaked out by all that chinook, but don't worry, it will turn out great. I did a side by side taste test with my latest brew this arvo and aside from the carbonation in my brew (cause I couldn't wait) it was pretty close.
> ...


----------



## browndog (11/12/08)

Yes Mark,
PM me your email address and I'll send it on to you.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (11/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I was talking to a Little Creatures rep on the weekend at the Towradgi Food and Wine Festival
> 
> He reckoned that the beer gets that great hop flavour by using a hopback filled with cascade flowers
> 
> Cheers




That's correct,I have some photo's from a brew day there I try to find.


----------



## Batz (11/12/08)

Batz said:


> That's correct,I have some photo's from a brew day there I try to find.




OK the brew day I attended was many years ago as you can see by the date on the hops





The hop back full of Cascade




Guys would give it a stir now and then...smelled fantastic !




One box (50 lb) into the hop back
It's Cascade no Chinook was used in the hopback,I was told Chinook was used early in the boil.No EKG was used in those days either


Batz


----------



## browndog (11/12/08)

Well that is very interesting, LCPA definitely has a grapefruit type taste that chinook gives, I would have thought it would end up like a Sierra Navada pale ale with all that cascade.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## reviled (11/12/08)

Batz said:


> OK the brew day I attended was many years ago as you can see by the date on the hops
> 
> View attachment 23164
> 
> ...




So would they have the fully fermented beer passing through that to extract the flavour/aroma?


----------



## Kai (11/12/08)

That's the hot wort passing through the hopback on the way to the chiller. 

Great photos too, Batz.


----------



## Bizier (24/5/09)

Does that hopback have no lid? I thought they had to be a sealed vessel.


----------



## hirns (29/3/10)

So Tony, I for one am very interested to know where you've progressed with this beer. I too was aware that Cascade was used in the hop back. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Hirns


----------



## hirns (21/8/10)

I'm finally finishing my second pint tonight. Thank you very much Browndog for an awe inspiring recipe :icon_cheers: . I wanted to vote five stars for this but did not realise that it's not in the recipe data base.

Cheers

Hirns


----------



## browndog (6/12/10)

Wow, was PMed a question about the recipe in this thread tonight and it had a link so I thought I'd look back on it. Hirns, a belated thanks for the comments mate, it's very rewarding to hear of other brewers enjoying your recipes, I agree it is a good beer and about time I brewed it again. It's been in my keepers folder in beersmith a long time.

cheers

Browndog


----------

